

Microsoft's Patriot Act admission has the EU up in arms - d0ne
http://www.engadget.com/2011/07/06/microsofts-patriot-act-admission-has-the-eu-up-in-arms/

======
ChuckMcM
This should be interesting to watch develop. The conflict in national laws
amongst the G8 is fascinating.

